# Lease Return....can I negotiate on the residual?



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

xi2d said:


> *Does the typical "better than residual" factor in the current condition of the car and lease-end fees? * Do I have to pay the overage/wear & tear fees when buying out at a figure less than residual?
> 
> I am thinking of buying my '11 335d off lease in June (which will be ~20k miles over the allotted at that time) and purchasing the platinum extended. Thanks.


Yes...

Buyout option is the lower of:

(a) residual -- which means there are no extra "fees" for mileage or wear-and-tear

(b) mileage-adjusted Manheim Market Value, and then adding back excess mileage and wear and tear fees

If you buy out the car under (b), and you are the original leasee, BMWFS also adds back a surcharge that is a percentage of the gap between (a) and (b)


----------



## xi2d (Oct 25, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> Yes...
> 
> Buyout option is the lower of:
> 
> ...


Thanks again SARAFIL!

More options recently came up: Lease cash, pull ahead, turn-key credit and a new lineup of diesels for later this year. Looks like I'll be turning it in.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

schnell525 said:


> take a look at dealer trade in and knock 2-4 off of that.


Thousand or percent?


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Would it be fair to say a dealer is in distress for those models that it has to punch and sell them using the Buyer's Guide sticker?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ace535i said:


> Would it be fair to say a dealer is in distress for those models that it has to punch and sell them using the Buyer's Guide sticker?


What?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL.

Same.


----------

